# 檢, '성완종 리스트' 수사 종결



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

I saw this headline in Naver News. 

So I'm guessing most Koreans, even the young people, would be able to recognize this hanja?

What does this character mean to Korean people? prosecution? the chief prosecutor? What implications does it have? What do you think when you see it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> So I'm guessing most Koreans, even the young people, would be able to recognize this hanja?


 Negative.



82riceballs said:


> What does this character mean to Korean people? prosecution? the chief prosecutor? What implications does it have? What do you think when you see it? Thanks in advance!


 The Chinese character on newspapers usually means the prosecution service.


----------



## 82riceballs

I see- thanks! So are there Koreans who do recognize this character? the older generation??


----------



## Kross

Yes, I think the older generation will probably recognize the letter because they have been much more exposed to the hanja environments throughout their lives than the younger one spending most of their time learning English.


----------



## 82riceballs

I see- thank you!


----------



## Rance

Like Kross has pointed out, it is an abbreviation for 검찰(檢察), the prosecution service.
One rarely see reporters using hanja nowadays, maybe except in politics which isn't quite appealing subject for young people.
Single letter hanja is usually used in political news headlines to indicate a person(usually ploitician) or party by borrowing first hanja character from name(which is last name for a person.) to avoid long headline.


----------



## Tourmaline

It is not a very difficult character.
I mean, even teenagers can recognize the hanja if they learn (and, of course, study themselves) hanja from their schools.
As far as I know, still there are lots of middle schools that put hanja classes in the formal education system.


----------

